
Smart TVs are invading privacy and should be investigated, senators say - okket
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/07/smart-tvs-are-invading-privacy-and-should-be-investigated-senators-say/
======
LinuxBender
If someone connects one of these TVs to a computer and views their medical
information, does that mean the vendor has access to their medical
information?

